# Cryptocoryne sp from "Kota Tinggi"



## Zezmo (Nov 2, 2005)

I have been growing this plant for over a year and a half. After about 10 months under water, barely hanging on. I decided to move it to my paludarium where it has thrived.

Some refs:
http://www.greenchapter.com/crypto_text.php?id=sp_kota_tinggi&nid=37
http://natureye.com/journeys/the-mystery-of-c-sp-kota-tinggi.html
http://natureye.com/cultivation/kota-tinggi-sp-flower.html

I tried it submersed in two very different tanks, and it only ever kept 1 or 2 leaves at a time. Now that it is thriving in the paludarium. Once it puts out some plantlets I will try those under water again.

Here are a few pics of the Spathe. And the last shot is of one of the other denizens of the Paludarium. ;-)


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

that's niiiice... any more pics of the paludarium?


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Could we get a shot of the full setup? What substrate are you using? Fertilization schedule? Humidity level?

Fantastic job! This looks very natural.


----------



## Zezmo (Nov 2, 2005)

Thank you ;-)

I was looking around, and saw that I have not posted anything about this tank on this forum. I will try and re-post my Paludarium "How to" thread from the SFBAAPS forum a little later this week.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

20% peat, sand, some porous burned earth and some laterite made a good substrate for this species.


----------



## Zezmo (Nov 2, 2005)

"20% peat, sand, some porous burned earth and some laterite made a good substrate for this species."

Very similar to my mix. I used Schultz Aquatic Plant soil, Perlite, Peat, Sand, Potting Soil, and Vermiculite, over a gravel base.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

One fantastic looking plant! Another for the wish list!

Craig


----------

